# Cheddar Gorge or Wookey Hole



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I am assuming they are both kinda similar attractions (i.e. caves!), so which would be the better option for 2 adults to visit?

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try these.

www.wookey.co.uk/ - 
www.visitsomerset.co.uk/.../cheddar-gorge-tourist-information-p559023

dave p.

If it rains do them both :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cheddar*

Hi

Going back a few years ago. Coach/large vehicle parking available at Cheddar Gorge - just a short walk back to the main walks and the ladder.

Wookey Hole - enjoyable but pricey. They recently recruited a new witch - see here - £50 grand to be a witch!

http://www.wookey.co.uk/witch-job.htm

Russell

but then she was fired

http://arbroath.blogspot.com/2009/10/wookey-hole-witch-to-be-fired-after.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Russell just the job for you then. They could have the Wizard of Wookey Hole. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hez you will enjoy both venue's so go to both. :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Cheddar*




Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> They recently recruited a new wtich - see here - £50 grand to be a witch!
> 
> http://www.wookey.co.uk/witch-job.htm


Love the job requirements:

_The ideal candidate must not be allergic to cats and be prepared to travel._

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You can do Wookey with Tesco Vouchers, or with a CC Great Days Out 2 4 1 offer.

If we've got time we'll do both Cheddar and Wookey.


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

They are near enough to each other to go to both

well worth it

Dave


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We went to both the last time we were down there and thought that Wookey Hole was better value for money and there was more to see
well we thought so anyway although Cheddar Gorge itself and the little shops are well worth a visit, the little shop shere they make wsweets is brilliant and you can buy all the old fashioned sweets that you can no longer get

Anne


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Cheddar and Wookey*

I was born in Somerset and back when I was 8 ( some 60 years ago) my parents took me to Wookey and Cheddar, I wish I had kept a diary it would be interesting to see what it cost in those days, my mum would not go down either as she suffered from clostrephobia - all I remember is it was very cold and probably only one lake(pool) discovered at that time. We were certainly not well off -jsut after the war so in thos days the prices were not pricey as with all attractions it was not such a big deal. No wish to go down again, Lanzarote has similar cave. But somerset is a lovely county, and through the ancestry sites found my dad was born and lived at the side of the Shepton Show (Prestleigh). Small world.!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Cheddar and Wookey*



ambegayo said:


> somerset is a lovely county


We've never been down to your pat of the world (it's a long drive from Scotland!), so we're really looking forward to our Somerset/Dorset trip in the motorhome.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We've done both. Both enjoyable but wookey hole for us just edged it.  

steve


----------

